# Radiation/Oncology Coding



## Brenda Ray (Jul 5, 2011)

Is there a good resource out there for coding (physician and facility) Radiation/Oncology? My CLient has just taken over the billing for a Cancer Center.


----------



## RHENZ06ily (Jul 5, 2011)

*coder*

try attending CSI.


----------



## Brenda Ray (Jul 5, 2011)

I did find a reference book published ny CSI titled "Radiation Oncology Navigator. Are you familiar with this?


----------



## z000171 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Dr Bogardus*

Attending the BMSI Seminar is the "Gold" standard in Radiation Oncology.  Also obtaining the ASTRO/ACRO Guide to Radiation Oncology Coding 2010 is a MUST!

Thomas C. Vigil
CEO
Radiation Oncology Management, Inc.
559-286-0157
thomas.vigil@romibilling.com


----------



## waldmk (Jul 15, 2011)

There is a company called Revenue Cycle Inc out of Austin, TX that specializes in Radiation Oncology billing/coding,  Offered services include seminars, webinars, consulting, auditing, billing and collections.


----------



## lcashburn (Jul 15, 2011)

*Radiation Oncology Resources*

I am a radiation oncology specialist and was a radiation therapist for many years before entering the charging and coding arena for the field.  My preferred resources are the CSI Navigator you mentioned, and the ASTRO coding manual which you can get through the ASTRO website, in additon to the standard references like your CPT books and the CPT Changes books.  CSI also has a monthly newsletter that covers topics in some depth and keeps you notified about any changes that come along, from coding changes to CMS updates and everything in between.  At $199 per year it is a no-fail investment in your bottom line.  CSI's seminars are well-organized, informative, and teach you everything you need to know and they include the Navigator with the course.

I also recommmend joining ASTRO, SATRO, and/or SROA and taking advantage of their websites, and message boards on the latter two which give you almost immediate access to answers to your questions by the top advisors in the business, from CSI and Deborah Churchill to Revenue Cycle and Dr. Bogardus of BMSI. AMAC has very good seminars but their written materials are not my favorites.

ASTRO: American SOciety for Therapeutic Radiation Oncology
SATRO: Southern Association for Therapeutic Radiation Oncology
SROA: Society for Radiation Oncology Administrators  

And I am always happy to answer questions for anyone I can help as well.  You can find my email address as President-elect of the Murfreesboro, TN chapter of AAPC.  

Louise Ashburn, BS, CPC, RT (T) 
Rad Oncology Specialist, HCA Revenue Integrity
Nashville Shared Services


----------

